# 98lite and XPlite



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm new to Tech Support but thought people that use 98 or ME might be interested in trying 98lite

http://www.litepc.com/98lite.html

Used it for years and will really slim down the OS on those older hardrives will little space. You can get 98se down to 40mb...a 233mx will run like a PIII 800mhz.

Also, IEradicator is great for deleting IE. Many have 3 and 4 versions of IE installed which causes conflicts. By running IEradicator, you can then do a clean install of the latest IE version.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

is there a way to get it to install without making a huge cab file folder?

i didnt see any difference, in fact, instead of the 180 megs i can get windows 98 to install at (thats a normal install BTW), it did a 90 meg install, and then also made a 129 meg cab file folder, and when the folder is deleted, it freeked out.

so it made the 180 go all the way up to 219.

i dont see where that helps.

other than the fact that i have installed a few machines with the folder set up as a recovery folder, and now those people dont need a 98 disc unless that partition gets destroyed.

seems like a lot of hooey.

and it doesnt make it run any better unless you take away the ability to quick view and view as a web page, and stuff like that. and if that is the only difference, then it isnt really doing anything i cant do by myself.

i can take any or all of those options out manually.
along with removing internet explorer.
along with seperating the windows shell from the explorer.
along with leaving out system information and that crap.

i dont need 98 lite to do that stuff 

98se is like pacman. it is easy to poke around in and make changes cos the code is simplistic.

what i want to know is if you can actually get it to install fully and have only 30 megs of the hard disk used.

not a 30 meg windows folder and a 129 meg cab folder.....

but only 30 megs on the disk used, with 100% of the rest free.

~BoB~


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

about 98lite MICRO 

If you know how to delete IE (without IEradicator...doesn't work for XP) I wish you would print the instructions. I know of thousands of posts that are searching for that fix. 
:tongue2: Could have solved the 100's of millions of dollars in the IE/AOL/NETSCAPE lawsuit:tongue2: 


You are right that many of the tweaks found in XPlite can be done manually...(just like TweakUI) I'm not sure how you would be able to unlock everything that it does and allows you delete all of those Windows Setup Options...I've seen some tweaks for a few by editing (system .ini????) files with notepad.

I'm not sure what happened when you deleted the temporary files. I've never had that problem...but I've also never tried to get down to 40mbs (you do need the PRO VERSION to use MICRO). The only problem I've ever had was deleting Windows setup options that I actually needed but they were easily restored by checking the option and inserting the 98se CD.

Reviews


----------



## davy1shoe (Oct 14, 2003)

*Gaming with XPLITE*

Anybody out there know if Xplite would be good for online gaming and if yes wot settings should be turned off to make faster ad smoother online gaming thanks


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm not a gamer so don't know...but make sure you have System Restore enabled. The biggest mistake people make is they go crazy deleting everything in windows and sometime they delete something they need....just make a System Restore point before you start tweaking. The only problem I had was deleting older WMPs....SR fixed it. I think if it would have been after a clean install of XP there wouldn't have been a problem.


----------

